

HealthKit – Apple stole our name - daemonl
http://blog.daemonl.com/2014/06/healthkit-apple-stole-our-business-name.html

======
yaeger
Ah, the one who "invented the entire *Kit Naming Scheme" "A Few Years ago".

Unless that actually predates the origins of technologies like UIKit, WebKit
and the like, I'd think about revising that article so as to not make it look
stupid and uninformed.

------
smallsharptools
HealthKit is just the name of the library. Health is the name of the app. Good
luck with you lawsuit.

~~~
daemonl
I doubt there'll be a lawsuit - more of an SEO battle... which doesn't look
particularly good for HK the First.

~~~
visarga
Or they could keep the domain and ride the windfall of traffic that will come
from all the Apple generated interest.

~~~
Dystopian
I'd just optimize the hell out of that site for conversions. Open the
floodgates!

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7850456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7850456).
Since it's not clear which is the best url, we'll add this link to that
thread.

------
mrfancypants
"It looks like no one ever registered the buisness [sic] name or trading name
in Australia"

Move along - nothing to see here.

